# UDM vs Skoda Octavia MK1 vRS.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope you are well, sorry that I have not been posting on here for a while.............

I have been very busy with work and personal commitments recently so have not been completing much 'detailing' but I agreed to complete this detail on a friends Skoda Octavia vRS MK1 in preparation for a show that he is due to attend towards the end of this month........

This was to be a special detail for me as I had agreed to use a lovely little unit that a few of my 'old' work colleagues own...........

The unit is pretty much perfect for detailing as it has a fenced off wash area out the back, nice little work bench area for laying out your items, clean and sealed floor space and best of all toilet and tea and coffee making facilities........

Couldn't resist so I set up my detailing bits and pieces on the work bench areas as follows:



















My friend arrived at the unit at around 8.30AM with the car looking as follows:































































































































*The Detail Process*

First job on the list was to attack the wheels and my friend, luckily for me, had the wheels powdercoated under a month ago so I wasn't expecting anything causing a problem.

I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels ended up using Megs Wheel Brightner, Megs APC, AS Tardis, Megs Microfibre Mitt and a Detailer Wheel Brush:



















Megs APC applied:










Wheel Detailer Brush used on the back of the spokes:










Which left me with the following:



















I then dried the wheel with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then applied two coats of CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:










Which left me with the following:










While the wheels were off I paid some attention to the wheel arches. The first one looked as follows:










Rinsed first:










Megs APC applied:










Certain areas were aggitated with a Megs Brush:










Which left me with the following:










This was repeated on all arches but I only took pictures of another arch - Before:










After:










The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Maxi Suds, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Megs and Lambswool Wash Mitts;










The car was first rinsed:










Paying attention to the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap:



















Which left me with the following:



















The car was then foamed:


















































































While the foam was dwelling I attacked the door shuts, boot shut, petrol cap with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:
































































Then I washed the car using the 2BM - Wash bucket:










Washed a few panels:




























Then into the Rinse bucket:










Which left me with the following:










This was then rinsed off:










Which left me with the following:



















Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch:










Megs Last Touch appled:










And then dried to leave the following:



















The car was then rolled inside to begin the paintwork correction............



















First up was to tape the car:





































I had forgotten how nice it was to detail indoors with the aid of the work lamps to show the correction process so I started off on the Driver's Door working with a 3M Polishing Pad and some Menz FF and this did little, so I stepped it up using some 3M Ultra Fine but again this did little so I then turned to the Megs Burgundy Pad. The paintwork on the car had been looked after but it seemed to be mainly RDS marks from the previous owner that needed more attention so the Megs Burgundy and 3M Ultra Fine worked well...........:buffer:

I also used some 3M Fast Cut Plus in some certain 'shocking' areas............:doublesho




























So I continued around the car starting on the Driver's Rear Door - Before:










After:














































Second Half - Before:










After:



















Driver's Side B-Pillar - Before:





































After:










Driver's Side Rear Wing - Before:



















After:



















Driver's Side Front Wing - Before:










After:










Bonnet - Before:




























After:




























Passenger Side Front Wing - Before:










After:










Passenger Door - Before:



















After:



















Passenger Side B-Pillar - Before:










After:










Passenger Side Rear Door - Before:










After:



















Passenger Side Rear Wing - Before:



















After:



















Tailgate, 1st Half - Before:



















After:



















Tailgate, 2nd Half - Before:



















After:



















The car was then rolled outside and using the 3M Ultra Fine always means excessive polish dust as it's so dry so I then rinsed the car down:




























I then paid some attention to the Engine Bay, rinsing first:










Applying some Megs APC:



















Then aggitated with a Detailer Brush:



















The car and engine was rinsed again which left me with the following:










Check out the beading after the polishing process:



















Then I dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch:



















Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Dodo Lime Prime using an Applicator Pad:










As the first and second coat I decided on Collinite 915 using an Applicator Pad:



















As the third coat I opted for CG Pete's 53 using an Applicator Pad:




























Then I went around the whole car with some Zaino Z8:










The car was then hoovered also using a Microfibre Mitt and Megs Detailer Brushes and Megs Carpet Cleaner:

No picture though...............:wall:

Leather seats cleaner with Sonus Leather Cleaner and then conditioned with Sonus Leather Conditioner and Applicator Pads:










All windows with Megs Glass Cleaner:




























The front and rear windscreens were treated to some Rain Repellent via an Applicator Pad:










All interior trim was treated to some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad:



















The engine bay was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant using an Applicator Pad:










All the rubbers were treated to some Gummi Pflege Stift:










The tyres and external black trim were dressed with Megs Hot Shine and an Applicator Pad:










I then turned my attention to the exhaust using some Autosol and a microfibre cloth - Before:





































After:










Then finally added some CG New Car Smell to the interior:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results*

*Inside*






























































































































































































*Outside*



























































































And that's it.............sorry about the vast amount of photos, I think I got carried away...............

My friend was happy with the results and I finished around 6PM with him heading off slowly down the road as I cleaned up in the unit.............

Many thanks to my 'old' work colleagues for the use of the unit and I am hoping that I will be able to use this in the future...............

Comments good or bad welcome as always............:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great results as usual! Surprised at how well the 3M stuff worked via the PC - I've never found it to take too well with the PC for some reason


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great write up there, very impressive results.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice to see you back, always enjoy your write up's. No little helper today????

That car looks fab, bet the owner never wants to get it dirty again.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work as always Simon


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Rich H said:


> Great results as usual! Surprised at how well the 3M stuff worked via the PC - I've never found it to take too well with the PC for some reason


Thanks for the comment Rich and I have found that although the 3M leaves a lot of excess dust from the polishing the results you can achieve with a PC are better than using Menz in most cases...........:thumb:



Mirror Finish said:


> Nice to see you back, always enjoy your write up's. No little helper today????
> 
> That car looks fab, bet the owner never wants to get it dirty again.


Thanks for the comment mate, my friend was concerned about the drive home but I am sure that everything will just 'slide' off it........


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work and write up there - looks great :thumb:


----------



## BRAVO_CT (Oct 4, 2008)

Brilliant write up, as always! Really want one of these now, really like the subtle modifications it has!

Chris


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Simon, lets hope we see many more details from that unit..............:thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Top work as per usual and great write up.
Only thing I comment on is that I wouldve thought the black would come up shinier. I am sure its nothing you could have improved Simon, as the paint seems to be like that!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

top work as always :thumb:

just one question, do you use a Paint Thickness Gauge?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Great work Simon, lets hope we see many more details from that unit..............:thumb:


Your not wrong there mate and I will be taking a look at your recent thread at lunchtime.........



nudda said:


> Top work as per usual and great write up.
> Only thing I comment on is that I wouldve thought the black would come up shinier. I am sure its nothing you could have improved Simon, as the paint seems to be like that!


Thanks for the comment and I am not too sure what you mean? Maybe my camera skills are not up too much or maybe the 'Black Magic' paint isn't a shiny finish but I thought it looked OK?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice results :thumb:

I think the black looks pretty deep and glossy in those outdoor shots.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> top work as always :thumb:
> 
> just one question, do you use a Paint Thickness Gauge?


Thanks and the honest answer to that is no as I haven't bought one, there always seems to be something else to buy.........


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Great work mate.Nice job on the correction too.


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

many thanks for such a comprehensive post.excellent results too!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

great transformation looking great 

cheers 

tom


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome detail stunning:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## My2Cents (Jan 15, 2009)

This is one great write up and very good results indeed you got there. Keep up the work your doing and keep us posted !


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, a great write up


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Your details are always a pleasure to read! Very thorough documented.

Great result!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice work there, how cracked were those seats though?! How often should you condition leather seats to stop that from happening out of interest? I'm going to get leather in the next car ya see, just a tad curious.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Nice work there, how cracked were those seats though?! How often should you condition leather seats to stop that from happening out of interest? I'm going to get leather in the next car ya see, just a tad curious.


Thanks for the comment.......:thumb:

My friend bought the car with the Audi S3 Seats in and to be honest they will last a heck of a lot longer than the standard vRS seats but granted they are a little worn.......they have been cleaned and conditioned a lot during their time and I think it's just key to keep them conditioned......


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Stunning mate,i miss my mark I.A few subtle mods i see:thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

as all your other detail's: superb work, really enjoyed the read! great results and a lot of attention to the details!!!
cheers, chris


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SCOTIA said:


> Stunning mate,i miss my mark I.A few subtle mods i see:thumb:


Thanks for the comment and it's had a few 'mods', it is due to have the first ever full Samco tubing kit I believe as there wasn't a full kit available from them, so my friend sent all his hoses off and he is just waiting for it all to arrive now..........:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work, looks great!

Is the interior non standard ie seat and carpets different?

Also, did you rinse after snow foam or go straight to 2BM?


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Asolutely brilliant
Well done
:wave:
ChrisRs


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)

Top notch job and write as always :thumb:

Thanks for posting


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work and crackin' write up :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice one,gotta love Black Magic when its right - its right. Nice to see your Superb in the background too


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Job well done baker - enjoyed the write up too.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

1st class write up as usual dude.

Great work

:thumb:


----------



## sixsr (Jan 6, 2007)

Really nice job done on that. This is making we wish I had more time to get started on my new car.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice work again chap. I can't work out how you get it all done inside of a day!! 

Excellent stuff.


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

That's a great looking car......great work


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Morning Simon
:wave:

Looks a nice job again! Great write up & photos.

2 questions for you being an armchair detailer that I am. :car:

1. You washed the vehicle without rising the snowfoam first? (I guess it didn't matter as this was before paint correction) ??
2. You applied last touch to the vehicle before paint correction? Would this not burn off during correction ?

Don't get me wrong I'm not criticizing just interested in different techniques.

Nice turn around, Looks like a new car!!! :thumb:


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> Morning Simon
> :wave:
> 
> Looks a nice job again! Great write up & photos.
> ...


I too wonder why you dont use Snow foam first?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ryand said:


> Nice work, looks great!
> 
> Is the interior non standard ie seat and carpets different?
> 
> Also, did you rinse after snow foam or go straight to 2BM?


Thanks Ryan, the front and rear seats are out of an Audi S3 but as far as I am aware the carpet was specced to be black but I know that most vRS's have the grey carpet which can be a nightmare to keep on top of............:doublesho

I think I have made an error here as I have missed out some photos and a little bit of the process, I do indeed rinse the snow foam off and then I went back over the car applying more snow foam to help with the 2BM, then this is rinsed again...........



robbo51 said:


> Asolutely brilliant
> Well done
> :wave:
> ChrisRs


Thanks and nice to see you on here.........:wave:



Skodaw said:


> Nice one,gotta love Black Magic when its right - its right. Nice to see your Superb in the background too


Cheers and the Superb is still in winter mode at the moment but just looking to source some new rubber for the 19's before they go back on..........



Jim W said:


> Nice work again chap. I can't work out how you get it all done inside of a day!!
> 
> Excellent stuff.


What can I say mate, I just get my head down and get on with the work, it is a long day though, 9 until 6pm........



Drysponge said:


> Morning Simon
> :wave:
> 
> Looks a nice job again! Great write up & photos.
> ...


Morning Mart.........:wave:

1) As spotted above mate, I missed out some pics and cut the process short so I will edit the write-up in future but I rinse the snow foam off, then re-foam a little and then 2BM and rinse, I find the foam helps with the 2BM on the second run.......:thumb:

2) Last Touch is really applied as a drying aid mate, it's brilliant, doesn't leave streaks and makes the drying process so much quicker, especially in hard water areas...........:thumb:

Hey mate, I am no pro so always willing to learn new techniques myself so any questions are welcome.......:thumb:



robbo51 said:


> I too wonder why you dont use Snow foam first?


As above mate.......:thumb:


----------



## westallc (Apr 13, 2009)

Well guys this was my car so thanks for the kind words

the work simon has done is amazing and im glad he enjoys detailing so much:thumb:

the car has been transformed and has a few mods 

the things that stand out with simon for people that dont know him is he does this as a hobbie not a job so the level of work is amazing and work ethic top notch:thumb: i truly am amazed at his working level and his apptitude to ensure it is 100% and no less

the day was long he started at around 9am and diddent finish until 6pm coupled with the fact we had no food and he only stopped to boil the kettle twice :thumb:

he really is a credit to the detailing world long may he continue :buffer:

all the best and the biggest thankyou cheers mate


----------



## campion007 (May 1, 2008)

Loving your work as always simon,

top job you have done there - looks like new again,
i am another person who has been on the receiving end of mr bakers magic ! and can only recommend him to anyone i come across and often have,

i am now looking forward to the summer so i can hopefully talk simon in to helping me make my car look as good as this one !

as before mate - well done top job - we have come to expect no less !


----------

